# Best mirrorless cameras for a beginner?



## dayaghana84 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi,

I've recently taken an interest I'm photography and I want to buy myself a decent Mirrorless cameras for my birthday. I've done some research on cameras anshowboxd have come to the conclusion that I won't be using one enough to get a big DSLR, therefore I decided that a smaller, mirrorless camera would be better (It also makes it easier to travel with).speed test The main reason I want to get a camera is so i can take it travelling. I've been looking at a few cameras that I like the look of; Sony A5000, Sony A6000, Causps trackingnon EOS M3, Canon EOS M6.

Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 4, 2020)

Look at Fuji X-S10.

Hands on: Fujifilm X-S10 review | TechRadar
Fujifilm XS10 review so far -  | Cameralabs

fuji xs10 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## Space Face (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm looking at the Canon RP.  While not a beginners camera as such it is regarded as a good start for FF mirrorless according to my research.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 24, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Look at Fuji X-S10.
> 
> Hands on: Fujifilm X-S10 review | TechRadar
> Fujifilm XS10 review so far -  | Cameralabs
> ...


Well this one is good do you got some more like this?


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 24, 2021)

Panasonic lumix range.....


----------



## paigew (Feb 24, 2021)

I have the sony a7iii and it's amazing! Switched from canon mark iii.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Panasonic lumix range.....


It got these problem's like small sensors means inferior low-light performance – The nature of the Micro Four Thirds standard means that its models are wedded to a specific size of sensor, across all of the models which use the system. There’s no getting around the fact that it is a smaller sensor than full-frame or APS-C. This confers some advantages, such as the crop factor mentioned above. However, it also means the cameras are unavoidably poorer in low-light, with inferior dynamic range compared to their larger-sensor counterparts. In most lighting situations the cameras will cope just fine, but if you’re regularly going to be shooting in situations that require the use of high ISOs, this could well be a deal-breaker.


----------



## mjcmt (Feb 24, 2021)

Felixkoch2312 said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Fuji X-S10.
> ...


Just search the web. Here's an in depth review.
Fujifilm X-S10 full review: An image-stabilized camera for (almost) everyone


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 24, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Felixkoch2312 said:
> 
> 
> > mjcmt said:
> ...


Can you give me a good idea about its handling because on this website I can't understand it completely.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2021)

paigew said:


> I have the sony a7iii and it's amazing! Switched from canon mark iii.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk




I switched from Fuji X to Sony Full frame, and one of my ones is the A7 III a great camera to use as only kept my X100V Fuji.


----------



## Strodav (Mar 1, 2021)

My best advice is to find a good camera shop, go in and find a knowledgeable sales rep who can take you though the Canon, Nikon, Sony and Fujifilm cameras.  Each has it's strengths, but the only way for you to find what's right for you is to hold them in your hands, look at the prices and listen to an expert.  You won't go wrong if you stay with those 4 brands.  As important is the lens you choose.  Many cameras come with a kit lens that will get you started, but think about what you are thinking about shooting before going in to the camera shop.


----------

